# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  Seeking Manual/software

## cbennet1

Hi,

I'm fairly new to 3D printing and I just bought a QIDI X-One second hand and it did not include the CURA software or user manual for the printer.  I've perused the QIDI site but their Downloads section is "empty".  I've tried with both Safari on my Mac and Explorer on my PC but see no files.

Any pointers would be appreciated!

Craig

----------


## wirlybird

Check out QIDI 3D on facebook.  Someone may have put files there.

----------

